# Sticky  Fix my Cruze!!!



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

My 2010ish red car is broken and makes enginey noises when I push gas pedal. Help?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> My 2010ish red car is broken and makes enginey noises when I push gas pedal. Help?


you need to stop trolling


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Too true.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would add country to this list since there are differences between countries - some obvious (right vs left hand drive) and some not so obvious.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> I would add country to this list since there are differences between countries - some obvious (right vs left hand drive) and some not so obvious.


Good catch. It's updated.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are in for it now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> You guys are in for it now.


Probably true. However we already get a large number of "my thingy is broke..." threads and hopefully we'll get better descriptions.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

brian v said:


> You guys are in for it now.


Not really. The two types of folks who are on forums are enthusiasts and folks looking to fix a problem. The enthusiasts can't help fix a problem if we have no information to go on. We've seen quite a few posts about problems that are basically "My Cruze is making a noise, how do I fix it?". Hopefully we'll get more informative posts out of this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Using proper English should be another rule.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Using proper English should be another rule.


Some folks have English as their second or third or fifth language, so we'll cut those folks some slack. Everybody else, though, should use good grammar and punctuation. 

I'm closing this up since it's more a public service announcement than anything else.


----------

